# JH hunt title for my lab



## Desert Haven (Dec 24, 2019)

Hi there! I want to get a JH title on my lab Jack. He know the basics, will wait to be released to retrieve. He has tons of drive and has a great attitude for learning. I don’t have the time so get him tested for junior hunt title. Anybody who has experience willing to finish him on the training and get a title? Maybe exchange for stud fee?


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Where do you live? It is pretty easy to get a JR on a dog. It will not make it desirable as a stud.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

ZEKESMAN said:


> Where do you live? It is pretty easy to get a JR on a dog. It will not make it desirable as a stud.


I agree. You need to keep going once you get the JR and shoot for a MASTER hunt test champion.

As common as labs are and the prices, to get any money from stud fees you need this. The best test to get for studding Jack, is the health tests. get all of them including the eyes. He will need to be at least two years old for the tests to be accurate.


----------

